# How Much to charge for smoothing Textured Ceilings



## proficient Mudder

I am trying to decide on what to charge for smoothing NON painted Textured ceilings. There is 2,000sq ft of ceilings and they are 10ft high. It's a commercial type job so it's 6 ceilings in all. I am sanding all the ceilings down and than applying two skim coats. I have never bid this much ceiling footage at one time of smoothing textured ceilings so i thought I would ask what you guys might charge.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

proficient mudder said:


> i am trying to decide on what to charge for smoothing non painted textured ceilings. There is 2,000sq ft of ceilings and they are 10ft high. It's a commercial type job so it's 6 ceilings in all. I am sanding all the ceilings down and than applying two skim coats. I have never bid this much ceiling footage at one time of smoothing textured ceilings so i thought i would ask what you guys might charge.


$3,300.


----------



## boco

Mr.Brightstar said:


> $3,300.


 Thats 2 guys a week. Thats about right. You could shave some hours with a bugsprayer and a 12" knife or even better the Advance 20" multi scraper that attaches to a pole. Sanding works fine but its slow.


----------



## chris

Mr.Brightstar said:


> $3,300.


 thats a bit steep 1.50 a foot. Not to be taken the wrong way but 1 guy could do that in 3 days... if its a real thick tex then maybe 4 days. I would be happy with 60 cents ( 1200) and send a 20 an hour guy to do


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

I would have it done in 3 days, with a helper. The price is fair and competitive for my area.


----------



## chris

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I would have it done in 3 days, with a helper. The price is fair and competitive for my area.


 Good to hear that:thumbsup:


----------



## proficient Mudder

Thanks guys, We are definitely in the same time frame. I actually have already sanded and applied the first skim coat in two days. I will have the second coat on tomorrow and will turn in my bill. I know different areas have various pricing, so I also called a local company to for a rough off the phone estimate so they were close to the middle at a $1.00 a ft.

this job had over a 100 patches with alot of walls removed and plumbing and electrical changes plus all the new board throughout butting into the existing board with 10 days to hang and finish. I was just about to sand it all out when they decided to smooth all the existing textured ceilings. You got to Love change orders.


----------



## MudMaster

I dont know where you guys are from but here in Toronto, we dont touch that stuff for less than $2.00 a sq ft. And if the ceilings have been painted in the past, up to $3.00 a square ft. Yes it sounds like alot, but the average price of a home in Toronto is close to a million$$. We dont have the illegal Mexican problem here, and hope it stays that way!



Demarco Drywall Taping


----------



## igorson

proficient Mudder said:


> I am trying to decide on what to charge for smoothing NON painted Textured ceilings. There is 2,000sq ft of ceilings and they are 10ft high. It's a commercial type job so it's 6 ceilings in all. I am sanding all the ceilings down and than applying two skim coats. I have never bid this much ceiling footage at one time of smoothing textured ceilings so i thought I would ask what you guys might charge.


2 days just myself with breaks and coffee not more than 8 hour a day.
$1200 just skim it and $400 to sand


----------



## igorson

MudMaster said:


> I dont know where you guys are from but here in Toronto, we dont touch that stuff for less than $2.00 a sq ft. And if the ceilings have been painted in the past, up to $3.00 a square ft. Yes it sounds like alot, but the average price of a home in Toronto is close to a million$$. We dont have the illegal Mexican problem here, and hope it stays that way!
> 
> 
> 
> Demarco Drywall Taping


You live in construction kingdom. We here have huge competitions so much cheaper.


----------



## Nick Harmon

1.50 -2.00 new construction, 2.00 - 2.50 existing and remodel.


----------



## igorson

for redo textured ceiling and skim coat and painting the ceilings with all masking materials and paint not less $3 a foot
http://1drywall.com/ceiling.html


----------



## mnlostboy

I would charge $3.00/sq ft if my guy could get it off stilts.
Double if we had to use a scaffold...


----------



## G&A

I hear everyone saying how fast they can do it , honestly 2 coats might not be enough depends what type of paint they are putting on after and if you could get it nice and smooth when you scrapped it allways takes what it takes and time and material is never a bad way to go with those types of jobs.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Depends on the texture. Heavy stimpel texture takes two coats of DuraBond before top coat. Fish scale takes one Durabond and one topping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

I just bid a job yesterday for Skim Coating Textured ceilings ceilings. A light stimple texture. I got no help right now, and didn't really want the job. I added $2,000 on top of my usual price thinking that will put it out of the ballpark. Then they asked me when can I start.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

